# Stephen Fry's Ipad App - Frypad



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I love Stephen Fry and he apparently loves the Ipad. He has his own app available on Fryday (appropriately). Here's the info link.

http://www.t3.com/news/video-exclusive-first-look-at-stephen-frys-frypad-app?=45741


----------

